# Right Paw Versus Left Paw -Interesting



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

This is an interesting article about right paw versus left pawed dogs. It's particularly interesting to me because I have been training Shade to give paw, but no matter what I do, he will only do 'left paw'. Nothing in the world will make him give his right paw. Rocky is very ambidextrous. He'll give right, then left, then right, any order you want. The article is right on the money on the left paw and ambidextrous personalities!

Catalyst: Extras - The Kong Test - ABC TV Science


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Interesting. Deeken is very left-pawed and it took me a really long time to get him to give me his right paw. He's definitely what I'd consider a timid dog.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That's pretty interesting! 

Gunner will give both paws.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I see this all the time with our agility training. The dogs definitely have a side preference when performing obstacles, or doing directional training. Both Ari and Kai are lefties  in agility


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Interesting. Boone doesn't do anything if it involves touching his front paws but when ever he circles its always left. So if this applies to not just paws his personality is right. He is a very timid, anxious dog. Woof is primarily right paw and its right on the money, bold and curious. Ranger will give both.


----------

